# painting a car Orange.



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to paint a car for Halloween but I find that I can't get the Orange paint to go on or color as nice as Black or green or ANYTHING. Orange jsut doesn't come out right. anybody else have this problem?

Roland


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Orange paint*

Westcelt;

Orange and yellow are colors that often don't cover well. This is particularly true when painting over a darker color. You didn't say what type of paint you are using, what color you are painting over, or whether you are spraying or brushing the orange paint on. If the paint job you are trying to cover with orange, is firmly attached to the car, try this. Use a light gray primer over the original paint. Let it dry overnight,then try your orange paint again. If the orange still won't cover, the orange paint is bad. You would need to replace it. My favorite model paint is Tamiya brand. It works very well, can be thinned with drugstore alcohol for airbrushing, and it covers well too. This brand is also available in spray cans, if you don't have an airbrush.

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

Traction Fan. Yeah, I did leave out a "Few details" I had a GP7 shell that I stripped down to plastic. coated with a gray primer and painted Black top, Purple sides and Orange accents. the black and purple came out nice. Orange not so nice. didn't look like any orange Halloween car I saw. It didn't have that nice orange soft look. Looked more like an Orange. 

I'll look into that color you suggested.

Thanks, Roland


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

That is correct. I had the hardest time painting my one boxcar yellow. Also make sure that the base coat for the oragne is a light color or you will not get the exact color as indicated on the can/jar.

Best of luck.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Orange is a hard color to use and have it come out close to the shade it is supposed to be. The same holds true for reds, yellows or any light color as I found out painting my street rod. The primer is the key, a dark primer the darker the shade will come out, the same for a lighter primer. To get it come out the correct shade what I had to do and you will need to do the same is to find a neutral color primer. For my street rod I had to use a tan/sand colored primer and the shade of red I wanted came out perfect. That is what you will need to do for your orange color to come out the correct shade that you want. 

David


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

You need to use white or color matched primer with any light color.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The color of the primer may indeed be a factor if you're trying to color match something (like the shade on a color swatch, for instance), but it sounds like your paint is too thin.

You may want to try a different brand. My personal favorite is Vallejo (www.acrylicosvallejo.com), although they are professional quality paints and do not come in rattle cans (they do have special lines for airbrushing).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

For a minute there, I thought you were asking about painting this car......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Try Plasicoat Chevy orange engine paint..It's very orange.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think some misunderstood my post, as I was simply trying to point out your primer color will affect the final color regardless of type/thickness (some are better than others) of the material especially with light colors. 

So back to my point, to make light colors brighter use a white primer, as this will yield results closer to the color indicated on the container just with a little pop. this will really help after some flat/dulcoat is applied! 

P.S. Color matching primer will not make it brighter but will result in the truest color match and personally I think it's over the top... but hey what do I know?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Paint layers*

Roland;
Did the orange go on top of either the black or the purple? Either would be nearly impossible to cover with orange. A coat of light primer over any black or purple in the area to be painted orange will make the orange come out better.

Traction Fan



WestCelt said:


> Traction Fan. Yeah, I did leave out a "Few details" I had a GP7 shell that I stripped down to plastic. coated with a gray primer and painted Black top, Purple sides and Orange accents. the black and purple came out nice. Orange not so nice. didn't look like any orange Halloween car I saw. It didn't have that nice orange soft look. Looked more like an Orange.
> 
> I'll look into that color you suggested.
> 
> Thanks, Roland


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tamiya Orange*

Westcelt;

I don't know what kind of orange color you want. Be aware that the Tamiya orange(Their color# X-6) is only available in a gloss finish. You can make this, or any other of their colors, a flat finish by using their "flat base"(Tamiya# X-21). Many of their colors are available as either gloss, or flat.(example brown X-9 or flat brown XF-10) The "F" in their # means flat. Oddly enough, Flat Base does not have an "F" in its #. I made that assumption and ordered it as "XF-21". I got a bottle of pale green called "Sky".(which is the actual "X-F21).
There are two ways to use flat base to flatten colors. If you're airbrushing, mix in one part base to ten parts color. You'll also need to dilute the mixture with almost an equal(to the mixed orange and flat base)of 70% alcohol. A little flat base goes a long way. The other method is to paint on a thin layer of base and then paint the color over it. I DO NOT recommend you do this on your Geep 7! It takes multiple layers of color(especially orange) to overcome the flat base, which dries a very flat white.
Flat base can be used for weathering effects from washed out pealing paint, to frost and snow.

Good Luck with your project;

Traction Fan


----------

